# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  SI EL BARSA PALMA TODOS A LA CIBELES!!!

## eskroler

que mala es la envidia no??
este es un mensage dedicado a todo Madridista ( segidor del real madrid en general y ANTICULE en particular )
pues eso que si el Barsa pierde hoy la final...
todo el mundo esta invitado a venir a celebralo en la CIBELES...

este mensag es en broma... pero para los interesados, debeis saber que esto se va a hacer y que si pierde y vais a la cibeles seguro que no sereis los unicos....  :Wink:

----------


## ign

Que estupidez ir a celebrar que pierde un equipo, ¿no? Y más cuando todos deberíamos estar a favor del equipo que es de España.
A mí el fútbol no me va, pero que los madridistas celebren que el Barça pierda esta noche me parece una rabieta de críos... Claro, que alguna vez tendrán que pasarse por la Cibeles, porque si hay que esperar a que el Madrid gane...
En fin, que a partir de ahora, saldré de fiesta cada vez que pierda el Madrid, por lo tanto, juerga todas las semanas, cosa que por otra parte, ya hago sin necesidad de ver el fútbol, ¡Jajajajaja!
Vaya cosas más raras digo cuando me aburro...   :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

ign,

Creo que has entendido mal el mensaje de eskroler, el cual respaldo al 100%.

No es que nos alegremos de que pierda el barça... no, no...

Es que me alegro de que gane el arsenal, porque somos del arsenal.

Solo que vamos a la cibeles porque el puente de londres nos pilla lejos...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Que gane el mejor, creo que es lo mas serio que se puede decir.

Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

Nonono... lo más serio que se puede decir es que se desea que pierda alguien , sea el que sea. Pero además de serio sería verdad, con lo que se producen dos cosas.

Una que el que afirme eso queda claro que tipo de aficionado al futbol es y dos, queda claro que al menos no tiene problema para decir la verdad que siente y que otros muchos esconden en falso "sentimiento nacional". 

Yo con el tema del estatut catalá ya tuve bastante. Por eso no compro más salchichon de tarradellas´s house  ni champan codorniu, ea.

 :evil: 


PD: grescagrescabroncabroncapiñaspiñastortastortas..  .

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pues espero que no haya ocasión de celebrarar en cibeles la derrota del Barça!!!

...eso si, que si gana tampoco voy a ir yo a festejarlo a canaletes... 

Oye Gandalf, no hagas mucho caso a los políticos, que esos igual, el champán que se toman es francés, de el 30€ la botella.

Pues eso, que gane el mejor, y que el mejor sea el barça   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  !!!

----------


## MJJMarkos

Soy madridista, y no soy anti-culé.

¿por qué se asocia el madridismo al anti-culé? ¿y viceversa?

Nada tienen que ver.

Por cierto, por una parte, me encantaría que palmase el Barça, por esos "CAtalonia is not Spain". Esta directiva es muy buena en el plano deportivo, pero pésima en el plano socio-político.

Pero guste o no, Cataluña es ESPAÑA, y es CATALUÑA. Y el Barça es un equipo ESPAÑOL, y un altísimo porcentaje de aficionados culés, se sienten también españoles...

Así que, aunque hayan tenido detalles feos, que hoy gane el equipo español, el Barça. Hoy soy del Barça.

Acaso en el Madrid no llamaban polacos a los aficionados culés? Y no por eso vamos a decir que el Madrid es racista o fascista. Y mucho menos que no se merezcan una copa de Europa.

A parte, es que el Arsenal... puffff menudo fútbol que hace. El Madrid jugó mal, pero lo del Arsenal es PENOSO, lo que tienen es lo que tuvo GRECIA en la Eurocopa... suerte.

A ver si lo cruje hoy el Barça, y que se joda Jose Antonio-fachita- Reyes. Por bocazas.

----------


## eskroler

*ign*, lo digo de broma, era por dar un poco de conversacion en un dia como hoy,como comprenderas no busco malos royos. y una cosa, se nota que el futbol no te va, porque que partido es hoy?? ah! la final de la copa de Europa no?
y cual es el equipo que más veces ha sido campeon de europa¿'¿
AH!!! QUE ES EL REAL MADRID!!! COÑO!!!
jaja :D  :D  :D  :D 
Veremos la temporada que viene va¿?

*MjjMarkos*, yo he puesto que el mensag era para los madridistas en general y los anticules en particular.... jejej :P  :P  :P 

Losiento si he molestado a alguien pero esa no era mi intencion...

otra cosa que grande es Miguel Diaz no??
eso es un madridista, un gran mago y una gran persona, jeje  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Gandalf, DESEO QUE PIERDA EL BARÇA. Por los comentarios de uno de los jugadores que decia que prefería jugar en la selección de cataluña antes que en la selección española.   :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Yo a ese chaval le ponía en la lista negra para que no juegue jamás en la selección ni el, ni sus hijos, ni sus nietos, ni sus bisnietos, ni sus tataranietos..........

El energumeno en cuestión se llama Oleguer Presas Renom.

Un aplauso para el, para su patriotismo, y para su **** ***** (los asteriscos los pongo yo que soy mas chulo que un 8, por eso soy del madrid).

 8-) 

Besos y abrazos.

----------


## ign

Eskroler, ya sé que va de broma, como lo que he dicho yo, aquí los malos rollos lo último, jajajajaja.
Efectivamente, de fútbol no tengo ni zorra, lo único es que guardo cierto recelo hacia el Real Madrid con tanto fichaje millonario y tanto guapito de cara, pero qué le voy a hacer...
Por cierto... ¿Cómo irán?   :Lol:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ganó el Barça.

Enhorabuena, aunque me da un poco de pena el Arsenal, se le ha puesto todo en contra.

Felicidades culés! ya os quedan 7 para pillarnos!  :D

----------


## Dramagic

Pero esto no es un foro de MAGIA?

----------


## Dow

> Pero esto no es un foro de MAGIA?



"Aquí podéis hablar de lo que se os ocurra."


o algo así dice cuando entras en Cambalache...


felicidades, culés, ya van dos, tengo entendido que algún equipo por ahí tiene 9...


total, siempre he preferido jugar al fútbol con mis colegas... muahahaha


aupa torrete! xD


salud!

----------


## eskroler

Lo que hace el madrid si que es magia.... :D  :D  :D  :D 
que potra tienen los del barsa... eh??

----------


## Azran

Un madridista que felicita a los aficionados del Barcelona y no a los Catalanistas.

----------


## Patito

Mira que os gusta ver cómo 33 tíos en calzoncillos pegan patadas a un balón, y que cada patadita que le dan ganan más de lo que ganáis en un mes de vuestros curros... :roll: 

Y encima lo veis... :shock:

Edito pero sin borrar: efectivamente son 22, ahí llego, pero entre el muestrario de morcillas asturianas que tengo por dedos y las horas que eran cuando he escrito eso, aún me extraño que no haya escrito ninguna burrada más...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

A mi me encanto la frase de Etó al periodista de TVE diciendo:

"Se lo dedico al PUEBLO de cataluña" y "A toda España".

Todos los politicos peleados para meter el termino nación en el preambulo, del fasciculo, del indice, del preterito, de no se que... 

    ... y va este tio y lo llama PUEBLO.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Felicidades a todos los del Barça!!!

----------


## Gandalf

> Mira que os gusta ver cómo 33 tíos en calzoncillos pegan patadas a un balón, y que cada patadita que le dan ganan más de lo que ganáis en un mes de vuestros curros... :roll: 
> 
> Y encima lo veis... :shock:


Patito, son 22, solo 22, que somos gays pero no tanto.

Mis felicitaciones al Barça.

La política afecta a todo, y a los deportes más que a nada. Si Cataluña es una nación tendrán seleccción y liga propia, que nadie se engañe, que eso no acabará ahí. 

Y yo nunce he apoyado a ninguna otra selección que la mia, ni he seguido otra liga que la LFP, así que si antes hacía esfuerzos por apoyar a sus equipos en el resto de competiciones ahora no lo hago. Vivo más tranquilo con mi forma de ser y me sobra más tiempo libre.  :?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Permiteme que te corrija Gandalf, concretamente ayer eran 21 tios en calzoncillos, gracias a que el arbitro se cargo la final de la copa de europa en el minuto 16.

Besos y abrazos.

----------


## Gandalf

> Permiteme que te corrija Gandalf, concretamente ayer eran 21 tios en calzoncillos, gracias a que el arbitro se cargo la final de la copa de europa en el minuto 16.
> 
> Besos y abrazos.


Al pan pan y al cava champan.

Lo que yo vi era o gol o penalty y expulsión del portero. Lo que no fue es falta y expulsión, ni culpa del arbitro que el portero hiciera lo que hizo.

Que el Barsa tenga ya la friolera de dos copas de Europa no quita que esta la ganase en buena lid.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo no entiendo de futbol. y no me gusta mucho.
 Se supone que simpatizo más por el Madrid, pero eso no quita para que se felicite al Barça por lograr este año el triplete. Seamos sinceros que se lo merecen.
 Otra cosa es que me hubiera dado lo mismo que lo ganara el Madrid, El Barcelona o el Arsenal, porque no puedo entender como os llevan los demonios por 3 españoles del Barça cuando en el Arsenal había otros 3 españoles. Pobrecitos.
 Perdimos los españoles, eso da más rabia... 8-)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

triplete?

----------


## magic-carlos

:P  yo vi el partido a ratos. Me dio un poco de pena el Arsenal, que consiguió adelantarse con uno menos, en fin. Este año el Barça , el siguiente ya veremos  :Wink:  (no se nota que soy del madrid ni nada).

por cierto... triplete? o yo estoy muy mal o solo ha sido un doblete  :D 

Venga, saludos

----------


## jacin

imagino que la gente a la que no le gusta el futbol no puede entenderlo pero yo ayer llorè como un niño y mas viendo a mi sobrina llorando cuando el Barça metio el segundo :roll: 

gracias a todos los que de verdad felicitan al Barça y a los barcelonistas,
al resto ajo y agua :P  :P  :P 

Visca el Barça!!!

----------


## jacin

> Gandalf, DESEO QUE PIERDA EL BARÇA. Por los comentarios de uno de los jugadores que decia que prefería jugar en la selección de cataluña antes que en la selección española.   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


jejejeje.rabia rabieta.la gente como tu y gandalf hace que me sienta menos español pero solo por fastidiar... :twisted: 

Gracias MJJMarkos tu consigues todo lo contrario.

----------


## Gandalf

> jejejeje.rabia rabieta.la gente como tu y gandalf hace que me sienta menos español pero solo por fastidiar... :twisted:


¿Esto no funcionaba como el asunto ese de acción-reacción? Gente como los nacionalistas me hacen sentirme más español aun, no al revés. 

El que un jugador no quiera pertenecer a la selección que considero que me representa deportivamente no ayuda a que le considere más compatriota.

El que un club muestre en un partido de copa de europa carteles gigantes con el lema "Catalunya Is Not Spain" tampoco amplía mi cariño por ese equipo.

El que un club se posicione políticamente hablando del lado de los partidos separatistas no ayuda a que les considere cercanos a mi, que no lo soy.

Que el presidente de dicho club salga pidiendo disculpas "si alguna vez, con nuestras actuaciones, hemos herido alguna sensibilidad, pero pensad que no hay nada intencionado. Aquí, de lo que se trata es de ayudarnos entre todos y estamos a vuestra disposición" me da por pensar que o me considera tonto o confirma que el tonto es él. No hay quien se lo crea.

Como estas ya van muchas, así que no es que me sienta muy culé que se diga... 

Y el que haya ganado la champions...
 :( 

Pues eso... acción-reacción.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Pues tienes que saber muy poca historia Gandalf.

Pero muy poquita.

Y futbolisticamente hablando, nada, o 0.

Porque de siempre el Nou Camp ha sido el campo politizado que ha apostado por el progresismo. Actualmente esto les lleva al Catalunya is not spain. Pero ayer les llevó a poner un pancartón de "LaPorta MENTIROSO". Y se consintió también.

Y "Gaspart LADRÓN!". Y "Franco hijo de puta".

El Nou Camp ha sido el único sitio donde Franciso Franco Bahamontes no podía hacer lo que le saliese de los huevos, más bien al contrario, no iban porque les llovían palos.

A mi esa pancarta me molestó igualmente, pero es su OPINIÓN. Otras veces han aparecido pancartas metiendo en el ajo a los valencianos, y otras veces aparecieron (como en Wembley) la famosa "Cataluña es España, arriba la unidad".

O sea, que es un sitio politizado pero donde no se REPRIME A NADIE.

Salvo a los Boisos... a esos el Laporta ha tenido cojones de echarlos. Y entre aguantar a gente que defiende una actitud política en mi contra pero de forma pacifica, o aguantar a skin-heads y delincuentes, prefiero ver un Catalunya is not spain que el tener que lamentar un herido o un muerto por unos desgraciados.

Y eso en Madrid no lo hacen... 

También es cierto, que el Águila en la banderita española de los cojones sigue existiendo en el Bernabeu... y eso SÍ que es peor. Llevar signos tan PENOSOS como esos. Porque al fin y al cabo, un Catalunya Is not Spain es una reinvidicación, como la que pueda hacer cualquier colectivo, pero esa banderita representa años de represión, injusticia, agresión y persecusión por lo mismo por lo que tu les coges "tirria", por no entender la opción política, o socio-cultural (recordemos que por razones históricas también pueden pedirlas) de otro colectivo.

Yo no les cogo tirria, simplemente debato con ellos, pero tirria por política? Mal vamos.

Pero lo de la banderita y los fachas que hay en ese campo confesos, eso no lo dices, eso lo callas, pero eso nadie lo critica, porque lo malo del Madrid se minimiza y lo malo del Barça se maximiza. Y en el del Atlético de Madrid igual... incluso en el del Rayo... eso se calla y se esconde.

Y yo soy de los que piensan que Cataluña es España.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

MJMarkos, de historia tu tampoco andas muy suelto porque el apellido de Francisco Franco no era Bahamontes, sino Bahamonde.   :Lol:

----------


## MJJMarkos

> MJMarkos, de historia tu tampoco andas muy suelto porque el apellido de Francisco Franco no era Bahamontes, sino Bahamonde.


T = D. Y fuera la S.

No creas, ando bastante bien de historia  :Wink:  .

Otra cosa es que no haya escrito bien su apellido. No es la primera vez, y no será la última  :Wink:  .

Visto lo visto, estás entonces de acuerdo en el resto del post. Porque si todo lo que argumentas es eso...

Por cierto, saber escribir un apellido o no escribirlo bien no tiene nada que ver con la historia  :Wink: , más bien con haberlo visto escrito o no. Y lastimosamente, yo sólo lo he visto como Franco.

Un saludo. Y por cierto, repásate todos tus posts, hay más faltas de ortografías garrafales, que en los míos.

PD: Tú, de pronombre personal, lleva tilde obligatoriamente... Es sólo un ejemplo, y has escrito dos lineas. Te debería de decir ahora que no tienes ni idea de escribir ¿no?  :D   :Lol:

----------


## Maguete0

no veas ahora to el dia metido en casa mi madre no me deja ir a barcelona !!!!!!!!!!!!! ¬¬' hasta la semana que se calmen las cosas no vas ¬¬' ....TaLpeo...

----------


## jacin

> También es cierto, que el Águila en la banderita española de los cojones sigue existiendo en el Bernabeu... y eso SÍ que es peor. Llevar signos tan PENOSOS como esos. Porque al fin y al cabo, un Catalunya Is not Spain es una reinvidicación, 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero lo de la banderita y los fachas que hay en ese campo confesos, eso no lo dices, eso lo callas, pero eso nadie lo critica, porque lo malo del Madrid se minimiza y lo malo del Barça se maximiza. Y en el del Atlético de Madrid igual... incluso en el del Rayo... eso se calla y se esconde.


Ole,ole y ole. Asi se habla!!




> Como estas ya van muchas, así que no es que me sienta muy culé que se diga...


Ni falta que hace

----------


## Miguel Díaz

MJJMarkos, totalmente de acuerdo con el tema de las banderitas. Es completamente cierto.

Yo simplemente ando un poco hasta los asteriscos de estatut y demás tonterias. 

¿Sabes que hay detras del estatut y todas estas tonterias nacionalistas? Dinero, eso es lo que hay. Y lo que no puede ser, es que tanta gente en la historia haya muerto defendiendo un pais como es España, y ahora lleguen 4 peseteros (incluyo a nuestro presidente del gobierno) y lo intenten fragmentar.

Es lamentable... porque los que dicen no ser españoles, bien que pidieron ayudas cuando lo del Carmel, incluso a Europa le sacaron indemnizaciones. Eso es LAMENTABLE, si no quieres ser español, se pone una fronterita, y todo aquel catalan que lleve mas de 6 meses en España, pasa a estar en situación ilegal en el pais. 

¿Crees que quieren eso? Que vaaaa!!!

Lo que quieren es: compartimos ejercito, nada de fronteras, pero eso sí, el ministerio de hacienda nos lo gestionamos nosotros.

No se supone que entre toda España, se pagan las infraestruturas de toda españa. No sería justo que madrid se quede todo su dinero, y que otros pueblos mas pequeños no tengan para hacer una carretera, o un colegio...

En definitiva, creo que todo el rollo este catalan-independiente habría que pararlo de golpe.

Dios que chapa os acabo de dar.

Besos y abrazos.

----------


## eskroler

una cosa...
el que dice " CATALUÑA NO ES ESPAÑA" expresa su opinion, su ideologia o lo que le de la gana sin importarle lo que piense el resto..
el que lleva la banderita, el aguilita, o cualquier simbolo... tambien manifiesta su ideologia( aunque su ideologia haya hecho mucho daño) no deja de ser  su opinion....

AMBOS NO HACEN DAÑO A NADIE....

Simplemente pienso que la Politica es la Politica y el futbol es el futbol...


 Y otra cosa... el Barsa lo unico que tiene de catalan es el nombre... porque en cuanto la plantiya no es mu catalana que digamos...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ......... y ahora lleguen 4 peseteros (*incluyo a nuestro presidente del gobierno*) y lo intenten fragmentar.......



Como te oiga tu padre............

----------


## Goreneko

a mi lo que me da pena es la actuacion de la 'aficion' del barça. trabajo en el centro y me toco el turno de 23 a 7, y hasta las 5 no pararon de dar por culo. eso no es celebrar, es llamar la atencion...

Y no se pq mezclamos politica con futbol, coñe.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Oye y la vuelta cuándo se juega?

Sinceramente, me cabrea bastante leer a tanto machito ibérico, gente que demuestra no tener opinión própia, simplemente la que ve en Antena3. 

Gente pseudotolerante que dice "se pone una froterita y punto" y seria la primera en poner detrás los tanques.

Gente que demuestra que no tiene nada mejor que hacer que celebrar la derrota de un équipo que no es el suyo... ¿Celebráis todas las derrotas de todos los equipos?

Gente que no ve que ha sido manipulada...
Gente que no tiene ni idea de historia de España...
Gente que cree los tópicos... 

Hitler y Goebbles ya decian... "Los problemas económicos de Alemania son culpa de los judíos y los ciclistas". .... La gente se preguntaba que pintaban ahí los ciclistas,y daban por hecho que los judíos tenian la culpa.

"Los problemas de España son culpa de los catalanes y del jamón"... Os pasa lo mismo.

El nacionalismo es una enfermedad que se cura viajando.

Yo no soy catalanista,y me importa lo mismo que si cataluña es una tribu, una región, una comunidad, una nación, un estado,un país, un continente, o un planeta ... me da igual.

Paso de política, la izquierda te pone la mano en la cartera,y la derecha te pone la mano en la bragueta.

Pero podeís seguir haciendo boicot al cava catalán .... QUE AYER SE LO BEBIERON TODO!!

En fín...

----------


## ign

Completamente de acuerdo con MJJMarkos.
Respecto a Eskroler, voy a hacer una pregunta: ¿Tenemos libertad para ser fascistas? Yo pienso que NO. No podemos tener la libertad de quitársela a otros.
Desde mi punto de vista, todo aquel que lleva una bandera franquista no tiene ni **** idea de lo que es la historia, de buena gana le enviaba yo a los años 40 a pasar hambre, a ver si cambiaba de opinión.
Perdonad que me ponga así, pero es mi opinión.
Un saludo chavales.

----------


## eskroler

eso me hace gracia, no por nada, sino porque lo de las banderitas pasa = sea una banderita con el aguila o una hoz...
cualquier manifestacion de hoy en dia no se libra de banderitas comunistas...
y que yo recuerde el comunismo no trajo paz y felicidad no??

yo considero que ninguno de los dos extremos son buenos... 
asique la critica que se aplique a uno debemos ver lo que pasa en el otro...y entonces nos daremos cuenta de que todo es lo mimo pero con distinto nombre...

----------


## Gandalf

Recuerdo tiempo atrás que una tribu de cavernícolas paseaba por la dehesa... Anda yaaaa... Que estoy en el siglo XXI, gracias por la info.

Yo a Franco no le conocí. 32 años no dan para más. Me hablais de un desconocido, ni le vi ni le sufrí. Y sospecho que la mayoría de los que aquí estais tampoco, así que me hace gracia tanta opinión basada en sufrimientos, represiones y demás. Supondré que son todas vividas en carnes propias pues si no vaya guasa. A Franco y sus Bahamondadas gallegas lo habeis sacado sin venir a cuento. A mi habladme de Zapatero, Aznar, Felipe o Suarez, más atrás me parece vivir de pasados que no me afectan ni interesan.

Las banderas políticas que se muestran en un estadio son la mayoría fruto de ideas de 200 gilipollas. Ideas que no pasan de ahí, ahí se mueren. Las cámaras y las radios no les dan bombo, o las sacan para criticarlas y poner en un problema al club que las permite. Perfecto. Y esas banderas con el pajarito no son las únicas que se sacan con la clara intención de provocar y manifestar una idea que avala represiones y demás. Podemos pensar en las nazis que se han visto en el campo del Barsa, Español, Valencia, Madrid, Atletico o Sevilla, de las banderas pro eta que se han visto en Bilbao, San Sebastián o Reino de Navarra, pero no es de eso de lo que se está hablando. Lo que un tonto quiera llevar al campo no identifica al club. Estas ideas equivocadas desvian el tema central del post, que es el triste deseo que sentimos algunos de que un equipo "nacional" no gane.

Nombrar una sola razón que justifique que un club de futbol que juega en la liga de futbol de un pais, que es lo que es en parte por que está en dicho pais, pague, subvencione y participe activamente en acciones que llevan a la separación territorial de dicho pais, y que luego pretenda que el resto del pais les apoye. Por que para los desinformados hay que decir que no hablamos de que los aficionados hayan sacado las banderas y las pancartas traidas de casa, si no de que el mismo club ha pagado y organizado ese evento que lleva a dicha separación. La famosa bandera la pagó el Barsa, y los panfletos y las pancartas que había a la entrada del estadio. Y la bandera que pusieron en el centro del terreno de juego no la llevó ni pagó ningún culé de a pie. Si no ¿por que creeis que su presidente pidio disculpas por sus acciones a quien pudiesen polestar?

Eso dista mucho de que el Madrid, el Barsa o el Montejos de la Sierra permitan que se vea una bandera republicana, la hoz y el martillo o una nacional socialista alemana.

Y ahora, pensando en que ellos no quieren estar conmigo, nombrar una sola razón por la que yo debería sentir simpatía por dicho club. Solo una.

PD: y esto sin meterme en todas las cosas que sé que se hacen en Cataluña, las cuales conozco más por visitarla con mucha frecuencia y por tener mucha familia catalana que por ver Antena3. Me imagino que como todos vosotros.

Remitiendome a las estadísticas... si los catalanes son la comunidad autónoma española cuyos habitantes más viajan al extranjero y es una comunidad con mucho nacionalismo. ¿La frase esa de "el nacionalismo se cura viajando" está equivocada?

----------


## ignoto

Mi hermano mayor nació 29 años antes que yo.
Murió cuando tenía 8 días.
Su crimen: Era el dia de su bautizo.
Su madre, la primera esposa de mi padre, acabó... mal de la cabeza.
Mi padre estaba de permiso. Era sargento de caballería y había permanecido fiel a la república.

Pocos dias después mi padre consiguió enviar a su mujer a Francia.
Cruzó las líneas y se pasó al bando nacional.
Se distinguió en el frente de Guadalajara siendo condecorado varias veces. 
Terminó la guerra como capitán a base de ascensos de guerra.
Jamás perdonó a los asesinos de su hijo.

Todas las monedas tienen dos caras, aunque solemos olvidarnos de una.

Rogaría, como favor personal hacia mi, que no se volviese a mencionar este tema.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Cierro el hilo por que nos hemos ido de un tema a otro, y ya no sigue el original que trataba sobre un partido de futbol.

Esto es el cambalache y se puede hablar de todo. Se puede abrir otro hilo y hablar de política. Yo creo que el tema queda muy alejado de la magia, por lo que, desde mi punto de vista, no es un tema de interés para el que visita nuestro foro, ni el cambalache. Hay otras páginas para hablar de política e historia. Hay temas delicados, lo suficientemente recientes y no superados que por desgracia ahun pueden herir la sensibilidad de los usuarios de este foro. 

Creo que es preferible que sigamos usando este espacio de la red para compartir nuestras vivencias en el mundo de la magia, y dejemos para otros foros los temas políticos.

Le pido a la magia que nos de una cosita mas: que nos de un nexo de unión,  que nos aleje de todas esas barbaridades de las que la sinrazón suele ser protagonista.

Cojamos de nuevo la varita!

----------

